# Christmas rocks-December 14th



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm02:

These are not my rocks and I sourced all pictures from Pinterest.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW. Someone has some real talent. Love the cats in the hats.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Aren't people clever?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, love the cats.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome. :sm24:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the cats,and the snowmen,Oh love them all,


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love all your rocks. What are you going to do with them?


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I love them all.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Very talented painters. Really pretty.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely. I like the pun (maybe not intended)...."Christmas Rocks"


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Such talent; more beautiful Christmas rocks!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

They look amazing.


----------

